# IH 330 Utility suddenly lost spark



## daveswing1 (Jan 7, 2013)

330 utility gas running fine then quit. No spark


----------



## daveswing1 (Jan 7, 2013)

International 330 utility gas. Runs absolutely perfect!. Suddenly quit. no spark.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd check for voltage to your ignition coil. There should be two smaller terminals on the end of the coil that have wires attached to them. One side is labeled "-" and is the ground. The other side is "+" and is the power coming into the coil. You should have voltage to the "+" terminal when the key switch is on. Pull the distributor cap and check the status of the rotor and the cap itself. If they are burnt, replace them. Make sure you get the wires installed on the new cap in the exact order they are on the old one. Also make sure the caps are oriented in the same way when installed. Otherwise your cylinders will fire out of order. Another thing to check is the points. They are located behind the rotor under a dust cap. You remove the rotor (it just slips on the shaft) and then pull the dust cap off. If the points look burnt, you can file them, or simply replace them and the condenser at the same time.


----------

